# Great Morning!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This morning I was sitting & glassing, while the usual crop of road shooters circled the section or sat in their trucks on the prairie trails, when the biggest buck I've seen in the last 18 years chased a doe by me at 40 yards. He was a 6 point I would guess well into the 170's. Of course, all I had in my pocket was a doe tag as I had shot a 128 & change 4 point on opening weekend, so all I could do was watch him in awe as he followed his girlfriend into a slough & disappeared...

Also watched a 130 class 4 point with a doe as they watched two parked road shooters from about 150 yards. The lazy boneheads didn't have a clue those deer were there...

About 9:00 I shouldered my pack & walked out. One of the road shooters was making a lap and decided to stop me to talk. True to form, he drives off the blacktop & down into the ditch to meet me (you gotta love their consistency).

This guy asks me if I had seen "the big one". I thanked the Spirit Of The Wild for this shot and answered, " I saw a couple big bucks back there today, amazing what you can see when you get out of the truck"...

I thought the guy was going to swallow his tongue! I then told him about the 4 point that had scoped him out for 30 minutes. I told him I didn't think much of road shooters and had I a cell with yesterday morning I would have called in the one I saw shooting out the window at a 140 class 5 point (I'm reasonably sure it was this guy's truck)...

Man, he couldn't get back in & leave fast enough!. What a great morning!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Love it! Great story! Good to hear I'm not the only one who hunts the way you do :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> He was a 6 point


So is that a cross betwen "MN counting" and "ND counting"? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im guessing he was a 6x6?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

he meant 12 pointer :lol:


----------

